# Walnut Bar Stool or Chair



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

WWrs All,

I wanted to build a set of bar stools and had built a prototype earlier this year but I sold it. So, here is the second prototype with some refinements. As always, I start from scratch and do not use plans or copy other work. It is light weight yet strong and comfortable.

Most of the joinery is mortise and tenon. The tenons are 3/8" thick, up to an inch long and set in from the edge about 1/4".

One interesting problem that arose was the possible wood movement which involved the front portion of the seat and the arched support rail at the front underneath. The seat has a substantial amount of cross grain width and is only 1/2" thick at the thinnest. My solution was to cut double lap joints at the seat front to front leg connection and to not use any glue in that joint which "captures" the seat but allows for movement.

Oh, also, the foot rest was an after thought. I didn't get the geometry quite right and I needed to get it higher and more forward to be comfortable. My solution was the nicely figured piece of maple I added which I think looks great. I hope you agree.

Enjoy the post, Bret, ps. the finish is not complete


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Really like that design! Impeccable joinery, I must say.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't sell this one yet...*

I'm comin' over with the beer...Coor's OK? You'll need a bar to go with them real soon...That oughta be somethin'! NICE :thumbsup: bill


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful chair. How did you make the seat? Router jig or by hand. 
jim


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn it Lola, with out fail every time I get to feeling good about myself you post another piece and I'm right back in the dumpster!!! lol 

That is one awesome chair! you wore out the spoke shove on that one, didn't ya! Very well done! I'm really digging the back support and arms..,

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, your craftmanship is unbelievable. This is truly a beautiful piece. Flawless.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

jim douglas said:


> Beautiful chair. How did you make the seat? Router jig or by hand.
> jim


An angle grinder with a curved faced 40 grit flap sander removes most of the waste. Then a curved card scraper and small hand planes then a lot of work with a ROS finishes the seat


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, your craftmanship is unbelievable. This is truly a beautiful piece. Flawless.


Kind words but not exactly correct. There are flaws. I can point them out if you want. HAHa

Bret


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

Fine design and beautiful workmanship!!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

That walnut is beautiful, the while thing looks great! If you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for your walnut stock and how much of it did you use to build this? I only ask because walnut is my favorite looking wood but it's so expensive! 

Again, great job!

-Seth


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lola Ranch said:


> Oh, also, the foot rest was an after thought. I didn't get the geometry quite right and I needed to get it higher and more forward to be comfortable. My solution was the nicely figured piece of maple I added which I think looks great. I hope you agree.


The chair is impressive...well done. It looks very good. Just a comment on the Maple foot rest. To me it just looks out of place. I would think about making it in Walnut to match, and had some inspiration from the arm design. Maybe fashion it to look less like an add-on. I'd like to see it as just a stretcher (but with eased top edges).












 







.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Seth said:


> That walnut is beautiful, the while thing looks great! If you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for your walnut stock and how much of it did you use to build this? I only ask because walnut is my favorite looking wood but it's so expensive!
> 
> Again, great job!
> 
> -Seth


Seth,

The walnut came from an "Urban" tree from some one's yard. I bought the logs and hired a portable mill to cut it into lumber. It was a complicated multi-person Craigslist deal and the cost to me ended up being about $2 per board ft. and I had to wait many months for the wood to dry stacked and stickered in the barn. But it was worth it. It's nice wood and has a story.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> The chair is impressive...well done. It looks very good. Just a comment on the Maple foot rest. To me it just looks out of place. I would think about making it in Walnut to match, and had some inspiration from the arm design. Maybe fashion it to look less like an add-on. I'd like to see it as just a stretcher (but with eased top edges).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So far I have more votes for the footrest than against. I didn't glue it on, just two screws and it's gone. But I kind of like it so it stays for now. Maybe I'll try a walnut one just to see.

Bret


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> The chair is impressive...well done. It looks very good. Just a comment on the Maple foot rest. To me it just looks out of place. I would think about making it in Walnut to match, and had some inspiration from the arm design. Maybe fashion it to look less like an add-on. I'd like to see it as just a stretcher (but with eased top edges).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I think the chair is beautiful. I love walnut.

The foot rest just jumped out at me when I first saw the picture. I was not sure what it was. It looks out of place.

How is the stability of the chair. My  first impression of the back legs being so close to the center is that they could be some tendency to tip at a 45 deg angle if a person leaned back.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*foot rest comment*

I like the design, but rather than the lighter color, I would prefer a contrasting much darker color. Light colors call attention to it, which makes it more "important" than the rest of the chair. A darker color would be less intrusive and still set it off. JMO. bill


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I completely agree. I think the chair is beautiful. I love walnut.
> 
> The foot rest just jumped out at me when I first saw the picture. I was not sure what it was. It looks out of place.
> 
> ...


Thanks George,

The chair is quite stable. you would have to tip it back a looong way before it would fall over.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I like the design, but rather than the lighter color, I would prefer a contrasting much darker color. Light colors call attention to it, which makes it more "important" than the rest of the chair. A darker color would be less intrusive and still set it off. JMO. bill


Bill,

I think you have tipped the scale towards votes against the footrest.

Maybe I'll will try the walnut version and re-post and see what ya'll think then.

Bret


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I'm comin' over with the beer...Coor's OK? You'll need a bar to go with them real soon...That oughta be somethin'! NICE :thumbsup: bill





woodnthings said:


> I like the design, but rather than the lighter color, I would prefer a contrasting much darker color. Light colors call attention to it, which makes it more "important" than the rest of the chair. A darker color would be less intrusive and still set it off. JMO. bill


So...what changed your mind?









 





 
.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Seth,
> 
> The walnut came from an "Urban" tree from some one's yard. I bought the logs and hired a portable mill to cut it into lumber. It was a complicated multi-person Craigslist deal and the cost to me ended up being about $2 per board ft. and I had to wait many months for the wood to dry stacked and stickered in the barn. But it was worth it. It's nice wood and has a story.
> 
> Bret


Very cool, thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My feet won't care what the wood is*



cabinetman said:


> So...what changed your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And after a few beers it won't matter much anyway. :no: bill


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The chair is impressive...well done. It looks very good. Just a comment on the Maple foot rest. To me it just looks out of place. I would think about making it in Walnut to match, and had some inspiration from the arm design. Maybe fashion it to look less like an add-on. I'd like to see it as just a stretcher (but with eased top edges).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1...sorry...but LOVE everything else about it.

Say, did you ever get anywhere trying to sell your goods? I really think Etsy would be a great place to try it. Based on some of the other things I've seen on there, and knowing what a limited talent friend of mine is selling stuff on there for, I would think you could fetch $500-$800 for that chair and maybe $1500+ for your other "curvy" table


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess I'll tip the "scales" back and say that I like the footrest just as it is. The contrast is part of what makes this piece interesting; if it were in walnut also, you wouldn't even notice it. The chair would be too plain then. If you were going to do anything different, you could make the seat and the footrest out of maple and the frame out of walnut. That would give some nice contrast. I've looked at much of your work and think that contrasting woods are kind of your "signature". Also, I must say, your work pieces are my favorite on this board. I truly admire and envy your skill and talent.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm not against it*



Lola Ranch said:


> Bill,
> *
> I think you have tipped the scale towards votes against the footrest.*
> 
> ...


I'm not against it, just the lighter color. It does relate to the chair in style and shape, just too much of a focal point in my opinion.  bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Always always always something awsome to gaze at. Great looking chair. Since there's an informal poll going I will throw in my two cents. Lose the rest or change it darker. Contrast is good, but symmetrical contrast is better. The only contrast is the footrest where people may put their dirty feet or shoes. I'd go darker or remove it. That being said it's not my chair and I am not the designer. Whatever you choose will be the right answer.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

L-R, you do the work of a sculptor. Beautiful chairs


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Now that the footrest has created so much discussion it's staying for sure. It's turned out to be quite a "conversation" piece. Ha Ha.

Bret


----------

